# My New Little One [Baby Betta]



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Me, my fiance, and a friend of ours made a trip out to a big shopping area yesterday. I made them take me to the Petco there. My godddddd. There were so many GORGEOUS bettas. There was a delta tail I loved. A dumbo elephant ear. Two double tails. A beautiful halfmoon. So many tail types I've never seen at the Petsmart I visited. And all of them were well taken care of. I took a peek in on the baby bettas too. I was not too thrilled. They had four babies there. The one had a lot of coloring to it and was clearly older than the others. Two were just starting to color up but were still pretty small. Then the fourth, I couldn't leave there. It's so tiny and hasn't colored up at all yet. I think it was too young to be there. So for $1.99 I picked up the baby in the hopes of raising it and getting it out of that cup. I was going to pick up the other four too but I'm already at my limits with tanks now that I have this baby. 
It's adorable, that's for sure. And looking at the tips of its fins, it's a crowntail. The ends sort of branch off like the fins of my females CTs in my sorority. But we shall see. I'm trying my darndest with this one and monitoring the water temperature. I have little heaters that I could use to temporarily heat up the water but since I didn't completely fill the 1 gallon it's in, I wouldn't be able to keep it plugged in for long for fear of frying the poor baby.
One question I did have though is what to feed it. I'll put pics below of the little thing. I have the pellets I use with all my adults. Bloodworms, daphnia, mysis (?), little shrimp pieces, and flakes. And I know I need to cut up alot of it so it'll fit in it's mouth. 
I've been cutting up a pellet into little pieces and dropping it in. What I've seen it do is grab a piece and look like it'll eat it, then spit it right back up. And it'll avoid any pieces too big for it. 
So I'm not sure if it is eating them or not. So I wanted some recommendations, pleaseeeeee.
​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Frozen foods are great if you can get them, brine shrimp should be small enough he can eat them or at least attempt. Same with Daphnia. You can use anything really as long as it's high quality. Make sure to feed him at least three times a day to ensure healthy growth and change his water at least 50% if not 100% daily ^_^

And he's going to be a boy VT. He's not CT for sure, his tail looks like one of my baby VT's when I got him but he had more ray's sticking out. Also for now he's cellophane but he could be a marble and turn out something completely different ^_^


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

You cannot see the branching at the tips of his tail that I was talking about in those photos dear. The pics aren't close enough and good enough quality to show what I'm seeing and why I said CT. But we'll just have to see.
Ok. I'll try out all the different types of food I have. 
Indeed. It has some small, dark spots starting to show on it's fins. I'm not sure if I could get my camera to focus in enough to show them. But we'll see what happens. ​


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

Oh he's precious  Love his coloring! I've never had a baby Betta, so I can't help you much with what they eat. All I know is I think he has a better shot with you than he did in that tiny cup!


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

I had told my fiance I was done buying bettas. Cuz the only empty tank I have was going to serve as a hospital tank for the sorority. And he keeps saying I have enough.
I begged him to at least take this one and he was like "Ooook. If you think it'll make the drive, you can have just this one." I was so happy. ​


----------



## DalphiaRose (Dec 6, 2013)

So cute! :-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He/she is adorable!


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Some updated pics of the baby from yesterday. It had splotches of dark coloring on its fins at one point but those have since disappeared. It has a blue/purple iridescence now, which only the flash picked up. It's fins have definitely grown so I'm curious if anyone can tell it's gender for sure yet. Haha. But there's a before and after image too.
But I'm honestly not sure myself on it's gender. :S​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Cutie! Well the body looks female to me but the fact there are no ovaries suggests male. The tail is still growing out which also suggests male but I've seen some pretty long finned females lately so I'm not sure lol.


----------



## oceanbetta11 (Jan 4, 2014)

awwwww so cute


good luck


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah. I'm at a loss too. I was thinking female then male then female. I really don't know. And it can't make up it's mind if it's going to color in any. I'm now seeing a dark coloring on some of its fins all of a sudden. Hopefully it's not fin rot and it's just some coloring coming in. 
And....I just noticed that it made a bubble nest. :shock: That surprised me. So....that would be hinting at male then? I know some females will do bubble nests but it's usually more of a male thing.​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah it all depends, females will make them but hardly are they big and extravagant like a males can be...usually lol. But yeah just looks like its a marble as well, most likely not fin rot


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

So cute. What age is he/she? Looks about the same age I got my baby and I've been wondering how old he/she is. Also, PIC UPDATE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

I guess we'll wait and see what happens.
Blue, go back to the first page. It hasn't exactly changed in the past two days dear. Haha.​


----------



## CaidenT (Jan 1, 2014)

Nice. I crush pellets for my baby betta. Petco has a really good selection of bettas.


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Yeah. That's what I've been doing for mine since I got it. ^.^ 
Oh and here's some better pics and it's bubble nest.​


----------



## CaidenT (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow. I love the colors. Nice lookin betta.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, yeah, definitely male. The body definitely looks more male now, a few days can really make a difference sometimes ;-) especially at this stage though since he'll just keep on changing  I absolutely love his iridescence! I'm a huge fan of heavy irid on fishes :-D


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Alrighty. :3 Yeah, he's starting to develop spots on his fins again. Haha. He can't decide what colors to be apparently.​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

And he may never decide on what color he really wants to be! lol, the marvelous things about Marble Betta's!


----------



## OutOurDoor (Nov 16, 2013)

I feed my baby betta Hikari Tropical micro pellets until she was big enough to eat full size betta pellets on her own. I tried originally to crush the betta pellets but they didn't float nearly long enough if at all. Good Luck. 

Here she is today. All biggy and happy.


----------



## AAquarist (Dec 3, 2013)

OutOurDoor said:


> I feed my baby betta Hikari Tropical micro pellets until she was big enough to eat full size betta pellets on her own. I tried originally to crush the betta pellets but they didn't float nearly long enough if at all. Good Luck.
> 
> Here she is today. All biggy and happy.


Oh my god, she has magnificent colors! How do you get such nice pictures?:shock:


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Oh wow. So pretty. 
This little one is putting my adult males to shame. Haha. He makes some strong bubble nests, that's for sure. Also got him to flare at my hand mirror.
Here's some more update pics. Starting to show some color again.​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

He's absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

OMG gorgeous!!! <3 When I had baby laties, I fed them baby brine shrimp, Hikari first bits and crushed up flake or pellets When I had Nikki)


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

Well, over the passed few days, my baby has decided to start coloring up. I've been taking pics almost everyday. Haha. So here's the changes so far. 
Since we picked him up in December, he's definitely grown and has quite the personality. The little pig. Haha. 

1-18-14










1-19-14










1-21-14




















I see a blue fish in my future. :lol:​


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

WOW, it's marbling up wonderfully!


----------



## MsAqua (Sep 29, 2013)

UPDATE PIC WOOHOOOO. XD From the 11th of this month.​


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

He is so pretty! Keep up the good work!


----------



## TruongLN (Jul 13, 2012)

What an amazing transformation!


----------



## SeaCity (Jan 22, 2014)

*Also have a Petco baby betta*

I got my baby, Splash, in January. Here is a picture of her brand new, and a few more recent. Her fins got chewed when I added another young female to the tank, so I returned the new female to Petco. But don't worry, the fins will grow back.
I'm still trying to figure out what type she is, and what color she will end up.


----------



## 4lpha (Jul 31, 2013)

God this makes me want to pick up another baby, but there is no way I could care for a juvenile, not like I did for Alpha. Today, though, I'm gonna go back home and check up on Oasis, see if the little guy is doing alright in his new home. (I am REALLY hoping he hasn't bellied up, but that's paranoia talking)


----------

